# '66 GTO factory Tach



## Howard Jeffrey (Dec 14, 2008)

Recently brought out of storage and working on restoral. Tach worked on initial startup of rebuilt engine but has recently gone intermittent. Sometimes works after startup then quits, sometimes doesn't even work after startup. Checked fuse and in-line connections to that fuse, the one that's part of the firewall wiring harness. Fuse good, voltage that varies with engine RPM present on both sides of fuse. Am I going to have to figure out how to get behind the instrument cluster?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

is this a in dash tach,there might be a loose ground


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If the ground checks out, and it still is on the fritz, it's not a big deal to remove the tach and send it out for a rebuild. The rebuilds are transistorized and are more accurate. Take digital photos of th e wiring/mounting so you can re-install correctly!!

Jeff


----------



## Howard Jeffrey (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the followups. Yes, his is an in-dash, factory original Tach. Am I to understand that the Tach can be removed without pulling the whole instrument cluster? this GTO has the insturment cluster option, wood grain panel, everything on guages except the battery/alternator which is a red light.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I doubt you can get it out with the cluster still in the car. I just had my '66 tach converted to electronic and all guages checked and calibrated. While you have the cluster out, you may want to go ahead and send everything. The "Tach Man" did mine, seems like a good guy and has very impressive communication. Tachometer Repair Restoration for Antique Classic Cars Auto


----------

